# Mickey



## Gary Max (Apr 21, 2013)

By far my best selling Steampunk pens are Mickey. I spent most of Nov and Dec getting restocked.


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 21, 2013)

Man, you have got it going! I can see why they are(steaming) hot commodities!


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 22, 2013)

They look great from here Gary!
Well done.

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 22, 2013)

Those are awesome Gary. Do you happen to sell just the blanks? My mom would love to have one of these for Mom's Day


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2013)

Gary, I can remember when I first saw you posting your steampunk pens in SMC years ago, and they're still as fine as ever. I am not surprised these go over well, especially with the boomers who had the watch (or coveted them) as kids.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2013)

I think those are about the coolest idea I've ever seen in a pen!


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 22, 2013)

There are several of these that I am still sold out of. It's hard to find enough hours in a day to get these built. We did shut down about 75% of the shop to free up a few hours but right now I am turning HF's and bowls almost ever day of the week. I have 10 of the Steampunk pens that I have been building for the last two months and they are only half way done. Spring is just great weather for turning the bigger stuff before it gets to hot.


----------



## ashdonaldson14 (May 19, 2013)

Gary, 

This is amazing. I absolutely love this and your work!


----------

